# Pc Teile kaufen, aber wo?



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir zu Wheinachten einen PC zusammen bauen. Ich habe mich schon mit jemandem zusammen gesetzt der Ahnung von dem ganzen hat. 
Es soll sich bei dem Computer um einem Computer handeln mit dem man Zocken kann. Nur so alles kleine Info und ihr solltet noch wissen, dass er nicht mehr als 700€ kosten darf.
Mit ihm habe ich alle Teile raus gesucht. Hier ist mal die Liste aller Teile: (Alle Teile sind bei Geizhals.at Österreich zu finden)
Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard III schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder 
Xigmatek Asgard III schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard:
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte:
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11179-09-40G) | Geizhals.at EU
WLAN Karte:
ASUS PCE-N10, 150Mbps, PCIe x1 (90-IG1Q003M00-0PA0) | Geizhals.at EU
Festplatte:
Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (HDS721050CLA362) | Geizhals.at EU
DVD Laufwerk:
ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40H0B-UB0010) | Geizhals.at EU

Ich glaube das waren alle Teile.
Meine Frage bzw. Fragen sind nun:
Denkt ihr alle Teile sind richtig gewählt, oder sollte ich bei der ein oder anderen Sache nach einem anderen Teil greifen?
Zweitens, Wo soll ich alle Teile bestellen? Ich habe mir vorgenommen denn Computer selbst zusammen zu bauen. (Habe das noch nie gemacht )
Dann hat sich mir noch die Frage gestellt ob ich mir eine 64GB SSD für das Betriebssystem einbauen soll. Wenn Ja welche und wenn Nein warum nicht?

Ich glaube das waren alle meine Fragen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich viele antworten bekommen würde und ich so nichts falsch mache beim kaufen...

MfG und danke schon einmal

Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du nur einen 2400er nimmst, brauchst du kein P67 Brett, du kannst ein H61/H67 Brett nehmen.

RAM brauchst du nicht?


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Ups Ram habe ich vergessen hinzu zu fügen. Hier ist der Ram:
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ok. Aber wie ist das mit dem Brett, wenn ich einen besseren Prozessor bekomme brauche ich auch neues oder?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2011)

So bei der Zusammenstellung würde sich eher ein H67 / H61 Board anbieten da die CPU nicht übertaktbar ist, wie zb dieses ASRock H67DE3. Bei der Festplatte lieber die Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB. Als Händler würde sich zb Hardwareversand, Mindfactory oder Home of Hardware anbieten. Wenn eine SSD verbaut werden soll würde ich die Crucial m4 nehmen die ist gnädiger bei Intelsystemen


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön, mir ist halt aufgefallen das es die Teile bei unterschiedlichen Händlern zu ganz unterschiedlichen Preisen gibt. Sogar bis zu 20€ Unterschied. Soll ich dann bei denn aufgelisteten Anbietern schauen wo es am günstigsten ist oder alle bei einem bestellen?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du eine SSD nehmen willst, kannst Du die Crucial m4 kaufen.

Der Lüfter vom Asgard ist recht laut. 2 Lüfter solltest Du schon insgesamt einbauen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.

Die Variante mit Sichtfenster hat den Vorteil, dass es etwas leiser ist, und durch die geschlossene Seitenwand etwas weniger Staub ins Gehäuse gelangt.

Board reicht ein Asrock H61 U3/S3 oder ein H61 iCafe.


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke, aber wie ist das mit denn Lüftern wie montiere ich die und wo genau im Gehäuse? Und was hällst du z.B. von diesen hier? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - X-Fan blau 4 LED 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) X-Fan blau 4 LED 9-Fach Bundle (9xLfterpaket) 78338
Jemand denn ich kenne meinten die sein ganz gut. Was ist deine Meinung zu denen?
Und welchen Lüfter von Asgrad meinst du? Der vom Gehäuse oder was? Ich kann damit grade nicht so viel anfangen 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Prozessor Kühlung? Ist da bei Intel was dabei? ( Ich habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung. Daher diese Fragen)

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber wie ist das mit dem Brett, wenn ich einen besseren Prozessor bekomme brauche ich auch neues oder?


 
Wieso willst du einen besseren Prozessor?
Der 2400er reicht doch eine Weile und dann gibts eh neue Bretter und neue Sockel und neue CPUs.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Was willst Du denn mit 9 Lüftern?  

Beim Gehäuse sollte vorne ein Lüfter (Luft rein) und hinten einer (Luft raus) montiert werden. Mehr Lüfter brauchst Du nur, wenn Du übertakten willst.

Bei der CPU ist ein Kühler mit im Lieferumfang.


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja Ok stimmt auch wieder. Also nehme ich ein günstigeres Brett. Muss ich nur noch schauen welches genau.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Also das ist ganz lustig, 1 Lüfter Kostet 6€. Daher zwei Stück = 12€. Warum nicht gleich 9 Stück für 4€ mehr kaufen? 
Habe ich doch welche. Kann ich an der Unterseite noch Lüfter anbringen oder an der Oberseite?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 9 Lüfter für 16 € was taugen. Dann kannst Du gleich den Serienlüfter vom Asgard drin lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Also das ist ganz lustig, 1 Lüfter Kostet 6€. Daher zwei Stück = 12€. Warum nicht gleich 9 Stück für 4€ mehr kaufen?
> Habe ich doch welche. Kann ich an der Unterseite noch Lüfter anbringen oder an der Oberseite?
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 
Das ist wie mit Netzteilen, wenn du 10 Stück für den Preis von 2 guten bekommst, dann kann was mit den Netzteil nicht stimmen.
Und das ist mit den Lüftern auch so, für den Preis können die nichts taugen, ist unmöglich.


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei diesem Video wird der Lüfter gezeigt. 
My i7 2600k Gaming Pc - YouTube
Aber Minute 15:55 und nach 2 Minuten war´s das ca.

MfG
Tom

P.s.
Kennst du denn andere gute LED Lüfter die nicht so teuer sind? Und noch einmal zu der Frage wegen dem Ober- Unterseiten Lüfter. Kann ich da noch welche anbringen?


----------



## Heretic (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi ,

@Wo kaufen:

beim sicheren bestellen sollte man sich eher an großen bekannten Shops wie : Alternate , Hardwareversand , Caseking , Mindfaktory , Alteco , Amazon wenden.

Die Preispolitik muss man beim bestellen , bei einem Shop , leider hinnehmen , warum genau die unterschiede zustande kommen kann man zwar schlecht erklären. Aber im großen und ganzen hats damit zu tun. Wie der Händler an die Ware kommt , wie viel er kauft usw.. 

Willst du den Besten Preis haben ? Du kannst auch bei verschiedenen Shops bestellen , das ist kein Problem , rechne nur vorher die Versandkosten dazu damit sich das auch lohnt.


@SSD: 
Wenn du eine SSD willst rate ich dir ebenfalls zu einer Crucial M4 .

@CPU-Kühler

Wenn du den CPU boxed kaufst ist ein Kühler dabei. 
(Es sei aber erwähnt das manche Leute ihn für zu laut oder zu schwach finden. -> Geschmackssache 
<--- Hat selbst mal nen Intel i5 2500k Boxed mit 80 Grad erlebt .)
Aber ansonsten reicht dieser für dich aus.

mfg Heretic


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Welchen CPU Kühler kennst du denn noch? Also einen der nicht so teuer ist.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Die sind prima, egal was der Spacko in dem Video erzählt : Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Danke. Ich werde denn für knapp 8€ dann zweimal dazu kaufen. Ist das so wie du das meinst? Der passt auch rein und so?
Also da Du mir keine Antwort gegeben hast denke ich das ich oben und unten keine Lüfter einbauen soll.? Ist das so auch richtig.
Wie ist das eigentlich wegen dem Sichtfenster, wird es im PC nicht zu heiß weil an der Seite kein Lüfter ist?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass 2 Lüfter ausreichen (vorne Luft rein, hinten raus).  Seitenlüfter sind da oft nachteilig für den Airflow im Gehäuse. Oben und unten passen beim Asgard gar keine Lüfter.

Der PC wird mit 2 Lüftern nicht zu heiß.


----------



## TomT96 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Danke. Ich hatte nur gedacht Du meintest das mit den zwei Lüftern als spar Variante 
Aber passt schon. Dann kommen die noch auf meinen Zettel...
Noch eine Frage:
Soll ich noch einen anderen CPU Kühler kaufen? Wenn ja welchen?
MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du etwas niedrigere CPU Temperaturen haben willst, oder niedrigere Lautstärke, dann würde ich dir den EKL Alpfenföhn Sella empfehlen.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Meinst du diesen? EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at EU

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

ja, das ist er.
Hat eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung als der boxed Kühler, also kannst du die Lüfter auch noch weiter runterregeln, und hörst fast nix mehr davon


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

OK. Aber ich denke ich bleibe erstmal bei dem normalen und wenn es gar nicht geht kaufe ich mir den.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe da noch mal zwei andere Teile raus gesucht. 
1. 
Dieses Netzteil 
be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
oder das?
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
2.
Was haltet ihr von der Festplatte?
Samsung HN-M101MBB 1 TB

Die hat halt 1TB und kostet nicht viel mehr.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wie gesagt, nen anderen Kühler brauchst du nur, wenn du sehr empfindliche Ohren hast, oder bei den Temperaturen lieber niedrige Zahlen stehen haben willst.


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Das L7 ist nur ein aufgepushtes Office NT, das würde ich nicth nehmen, sondern auf jeden Fall das L8. Die Samsung Festplatte ist zwar gut, hat aber "nur" 5400 rpm, das wäre mir persönlich etwas zu wenig, standart ist heutzutage eher 7.200 rpm.

Edit: Ooops, sry for doppelpost.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Danke. 
Kannst Du mir noch den Unterschied bei denn beiden Grafikkarten erklären und welche ich nehmen soll.?
SAPPHIRE HD6870
oder
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850

Ich hatte mir die HD 6870 raus gesucht.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Das sind halt zwei verschiedene Grafikchips, die HD 6870 hat ca. 15-20% Leistung mehr (glaub ich grad, so ausm Kopf heraus), und kostet ich glaube meistens 30€ mehr. Ich würde die HD6870 nehmen, die ist zukunftssicherer, und du kannst damit die meisten Spiele auf hohen Auflösungen und Full HD ruckelfrei spielen, wo die HD6850 dann schon ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. So habe ich mir das auch gedacht. 

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Welche Motherbord soll ich nehmen? Diese:
ASRock H67DE3, H67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Preis ist ja fast gleich.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, das untere. Falls nicht, das obere.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie das Übertakten geht. Ist es schwer? Lohnt es sich?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Übertakten ist nicht schwer, weil Sandy einen offenen Multi hat. Die Garantie ist aber dann futsch. Mit einem guten Kühler sind 4,5GHz oder so locker drin, das entspricht so ~25% Mehrleistung.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Frage:
Welchen CPU?
Intel i5-2400
oder
Intel i5-2500

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Willst Du übertakten --> i5-2500*K*

Falls nicht --> i5-2400

Zum Übertakten bräuchtest Du noch einen anderne CPU-Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02 oder Mugen2  / 3.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich lass das mit dem übertakten.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Welchen guten RAM mit 8GB kennt ihr? Also er sollte bei ALTERNATE zu finden sein. ALso 2x 4GB. Für maximal 30€. Hatte denn gedacht, aber den gibt es nicht bei ALTERNATE...
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Werde mir dort denn PC zusammen bauen lassen.
Also da gibt es ja auch der Startseite diesen PC Konfigurator. Mit dem wollte ich das machen. 

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Mach das ohne Konfigurator, einfach die Teile in den Warenkorb und gut.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Und wie stelle ich dann ein das die denn zusammen bauen sollen? 
Und kennst du RAM und ein gutes Gehäuse was es bei dennen auch gibt? Weil das mit Sichtfenster was ich wollte gibt es nicht. 
Gehäuse Maximal 45€ und RAM 2x4GB maximal 30€.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Ram hat er doch schon gepostet, ich glaub bei Alternate gibt es auch diese Coolermaster 910, oder so, die gibts auch mit Sichfenster


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem RAM hatte Ich nicht gesehen.
Es gibt diese zwei:
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II
oder 
Cooler Master Elite 430
denkst du bei denen ist ein großer Unterschied?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte eig. das hier, aber die von dir sind auch gut.
Cooler Master Elite 311?
Das ist so nen Klassiker.


Ansonsten evtl. noch ein Aerocool, zB. das hier:
Aerocool Strike-X ONE?

Du musst halt nur darauf achten, dass alles reinpasst.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Beim CM Centurion passen keine längeren Grafikkarten, ich glaub so bei 27cm ist Ende Gelände. Beim Elite 430 passen auch lange Grafikkarten.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Muss jetzt eh schauen. Stelle doch bei Hardwareversand.de zusammen. Ist günstiger. Da schaue ich grade nach Gehäusen. Habe zwei im Blick:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil
oder 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window, ohne Netzteil

Ist nur die Frage ob die auch vorne einen Lüfter haben.?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Asgards haben nur hinten einen (lauten^^) Lüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Und wie stelle ich dann ein das die denn zusammen bauen sollen?



Das kannst du zum Schluss eingeben, wenn du damit zur Kasse gehst.


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Hinten ist einer dran, Vorne serienmäßig noch keiner, es kann aber einer montiert werden, könntest dann zB. 2 Scythe Slipstream mit 800 rpm dazubestellen, und dann noch den hinteren austauschen, der ist relativ laut.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Bei hardwareversand.de kannst Du einfach alles in den Warenkorb legen, und dann den hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau dazu packen.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Also, Ich werde den Computer bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen. Er steht auch so weit.
Hier ist mal ein Bild. Wenn ihr meinte ich sollte noch etwas ändern schreibt das doch bitte noch.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe dann halt noch gedacht, ich kaufe noch zwei von denen hier:
Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm
Und dann baue ich die beiden selber ein und so hat sich das.?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Du solltest statt dem ASUS Laufwerk besser eins von LG nehmen, die sind da meist hochwertiger.
Und was ist ein ASUS PCE-N10?

Der Rest sieht super aus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist OK so und ja, du kannst die Lüfter dann selbst einbauen.



Kabelgott schrieb:


> Und was ist ein ASUS PCE-N10?



Das müsste eine WLan Karte sein.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Welches LG denn? Und was hast du gegen die PCE-N10? Ich benötige eine WLAN Karte...
Und das mit den Lüftern hier: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm klappt auch?

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

DVD Brenner ist echt egal, nimm einfach irgendeinen, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Kabelgott (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nichts gegen die ASUS PCE, ich wusste nur nicht was es ist. Was ASUS mittlerweile schon alles anbietet, die müssen für ihre Fertig PC's ja gar keine Teile mehr dazu kaufen 
Und LG ist eben einfach so "die" Marke bei Laufwerken, die die meisten nehmen.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Habe nun diesen hier gewählt:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22LS bare schwarz
Ist das anschließen der Lüfter schwer? Und sind bei den zwei Lüftern auch Schrauben bei?
Und muss ich eigentlich noch Wärmeleitpaste hinzufügen oder machen die das von sich?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Board reicht auch das Asrock H61 U3/S3.

Rest:


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Und LG ist eben einfach so "die" Marke bei Laufwerken, die die meisten nehmen.


 
Ich hab LG, Samsung, Lite On.. ist alles der gleiche Abwasch.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du mir nen Link zu dem Brett schicken? Wenn ich den Namen eingebe kommt nichts. (Link zu hardwareversand)

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

Jepp paßt soweit, das Laufwerk ist eigendlich auch ok die Unterschiede sind eh marginal. Die Lüftermontage ist keine Hexerei und läßt sich leicht selbst durchführen, da Kabel alle vorhanden sind und dadurch der Anschluß selbsterschließend ist.


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

zum lüftereinbau auch wens low klingt kannst ja mal bei yt gucken nach tutorials


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich gleich mal machen. -_-

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok habe mir mal was angesehen. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar ob der Lüfter ans Brett oder ans Netzteil angeschlossen wird.
Noch was, der 120mm Lüfter passt auch ins Gehäuse rein?
MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Du meinst dieses Board oder?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

Bitte keine Mehrfachpostings, dafür gibt es den " Bearbeiten - Button ". Die Rennleitung wird es danken. In das Gehäuse passen die Lüfter rein, und man kann die sowohl als auch betreiben, wobei ich eher das Netzteil ( P ATA Stecker ) nehmen würde.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Das mit dem zweimal Fragen tut mir leid 

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Der 120mm passt ins Gehäuse und du kannst ihn sowohl ans Mainboard anschließen als auch ans Netzteil.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Welches Brett?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

mach den lüfter ans board so kannste ihn leichter kontrolieren bzw ohne "7volt" adapter


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Kennst Du einen Beitrag in dem gezeigt wird wie das geht? Oder ein Video oder so?
MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Ok. Kennst Du einen Beitrag in dem gezeigt wird wie das geht? Oder ein Video oder so?
> MfG
> Tom


 meinst du mich? bzw mein post?


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748399 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du mich? bzw mein post?


 
Ja dich meine Ich.

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Ja dich meine Ich.
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 okay.

mugen 3
Scythe Mugen3 CPU Kühler installieren /Anleitung / Montage / Tutorial - YouTube

gehäuse lüfter
PC-Gehäuse austauschen / Lüfteraustausch & Einbau der Hardware (Teil 1) - YouTube "hoffe damit kannste was anfangen"


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748415 schrieb:
			
		

> okay.
> 
> mugen 3
> Scythe Mugen3 CPU Kühler installieren /Anleitung / Montage / Tutorial - YouTube
> ...



Leider nicht wirklich. Da dort nicht gezeigt wird wo ich den Gehäuse Lüfter auf dem Brett anschließen muss.

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Der Lüfter hat einen Molex Adapter dabei, den schließt du an den Molex Stecker des Netzteils an und dann läuft der Lüfter über das Netzteil und nicht über das Mainboard.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Aber hier meinte grade jemand ich sollte es am Mainboard machen. Was denn nun? 

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Lüfter hat einen Molex Adapter dabei, den schließt du an den Molex Stecker des Netzteils an und dann läuft der Lüfter über das Netzteil und nicht über das Mainboard.


 ja ich weiß, aber habe kein anderes gefuden


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Aber hier meinte grade jemand ich sollte es am Mainboard machen. Was denn nun?
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 ich meinte das, das ist aber einfach, da steht sogar sysfan oder fan drunter da einfach rein


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Aber hier meinte grade jemand ich sollte es am Mainboard machen. Was denn nun?
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 
Du kannst es so oder so machen. Wenn du z.B. einige Lüfter hast, am Brett aber nur 3 Plätze frei hast, kannst du nicht alle am Brett anschließen, dann musst du sie halt direkt an Netzteil anschließen. Spielt aber für den Lüfter keine Rolle.


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

@tomt
Bei  manchen Lüftern ist auch ein Adapter dabei, damit wird der Lüfter  automatisch leiser, weil er Dan mit einer niedrigeren Drehzahl dreht. dh das ist Dan wie als würdest du es am Mainboard runter drehen.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du mehr Lüfter am Board anschließen willst: Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Ich sehe grade das Ich bei diesem Brett nur zwei RAM Steck Plätze habe. 4 Sollten es schon sein oder was meint ihr?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du mehr Lüfter am Board anschließen willst: Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 er weiß ja nicht wie des überhaupt geht einen anzuschließen das ist ja das prob


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich sehe grade das Ich bei diesem Brett nur zwei RAM Steck Plätze habe. 4 Sollten es schon sein oder was meint ihr?
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
> 
> ...


jein willste 8gb ram? 2x4 für ca 26€ von gskill


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748507 schrieb:
			
		

> jein willste 8gb ram? 2x4 für ca 26€ von gskill


 
Aber wenn ich dann noch zwei mal 4GB dazu nehme habe ich ein Problem.

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann noch zwei mal 4GB dazu nehme habe ich ein Problem.
> 
> MfG
> Tom


oO bringt doch so gut wie nix, willste videos schneiden visual effects, hosten? dann kauf dir ein anderes board. dann würde ich aber die restliche hardware noch mal checken.


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748502 schrieb:
			
		

> er weiß ja nicht wie des überhaupt geht einen anzuschließen das ist ja das prob



Wo ist das Problem? Jeder, der was an eine Steckdose anschließen kann, kann auch einen Lüfter ans Board stöpseln


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Jeder, der was an eine Steckdose anschließen kann, kann auch einen Lüfter ans Board stöpseln


*hust*hust*böserunterton*habichauchgesagt*hust*hust*


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748522 schrieb:
			
		

> oO bringt doch so gut wie nix, willste videos schneiden visual effects, hosten? dann kauf dir ein anderes board. dann würde ich aber die restliche hardware noch mal checken.


 Ich möchte auch mit Programmen wie Magix Video Delux 17 Premium HD nutzen. 

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

8GB sollten eine ganze Weile reichen wenn man nicht gerade viel mit Videos und Bildern spielt sowie 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig am Rechner macht. Mehr wie einen Lüfter würde ich persönlich nicht an einem Boardanschluss betreiben. Ansonsten nimmst du das ürsprüngliche Board


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich nehme das bessere Board. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 8GB sollten eine ganze Weile reichen wenn man nicht gerade viel mit Videos und Bildern spielt sowie 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig am Rechner macht. Mehr wie einen Lüfter würde ich persönlich nicht an einem Boardanschluss betreiben. Ansonsten nimmst du das ürsprüngliche Board


 ich habe auch nur cpu lüfter am mainboard. der rest an der lüftersteuerung dran aber ich denke nicht das er eine hat.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 8GB sollten eine ganze Weile reichen wenn man nicht gerade viel mit Videos und Bildern spielt sowie 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig am Rechner macht. Mehr wie einen Lüfter würde ich persönlich nicht an einem Boardanschluss betreiben. Ansonsten nimmst du das ürsprüngliche Board


 
Ich werde halt ein paar Videoprogramme nutzen.
Aber auch mal Photo Shop.

MfG
Tom


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Ich werde halt ein paar Videoprogramme nutzen.
> Aber auch mal Photo Shop.
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 *sinnlosestory*
Ich habe mir zu anfang meines neuen rechner 4gb ram gekauft. dann sind mir 2gb davon krepiert. Musste also sehr lange mit 2gb zurechtkommen und muss sagen es geht auch also auch Potoshop geht mit 2gb ram ist zwar nicht das geilste aber es lies sich vernünftig damit arbeiten. Also 8gb reichen meiner Meinung nach aus.


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3748561 schrieb:
			
		

> *sinnlosestory*
> Ich habe mir zu anfang meines neuen rechner 4gb ram gekauft. dann sind mir 2gb davon krepiert. Musste also sehr lange mit 2gb zurechtkommen und muss sagen es geht auch also auch Potoshop geht mit 2gb ram ist zwar nicht das geilste aber es lies sich vernünftig damit arbeiten. Also 8gb reichen meiner Meinung nach aus.


 
Ok. Werde es auch erstmal so machen.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Frage!
Wie ist das bei einem PC den man sich zusammen bauen lässt, bekommt man die Verpackungen von allen Teile oder nicht?
[Hardwareversand.de]
MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, das müsstest Du extra als Anmerkung zur Bestellung dazu schreiben, und dann werden auch mehr Versandkosten fällig. Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht, da müsstest Du mal eine Mail an den Support schreiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Frage!
> Wie ist das bei einem PC den man sich zusammen bauen lässt, bekommt man die Verpackungen von allen Teile oder nicht?
> [Hardwareversand.de]
> MfG
> Tom



Eigendlich gibt es nur den Karton des Gehäuses dabei, der Rest an Zubehör landest als Schüttgut im Karton. Macht ja keinen Sinn leere Kartons zu  verschicken, die verknittern so leicht vor Gram wegen der Leere


----------



## TomT96 (17. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eigendlich gibt es nur den Karton des Gehäuses dabei, der Rest an Zubehör landest als Schüttgut im Karton. Macht ja keinen Sinn leere Kartons zu  verschicken, die verknittern so leicht vor Gram wegen der Leere


 
Aber wenn ich z.B. ein Teil verkaufen möchte ist der Karton ja schon sinnvoll. Ich schicke denen mal eine Mail.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (21. Dezember 2011)

Frage:
Denkt ihr Ich kann mir den Pc jetzt bestellen, oder soll ich bis 2012 warten, da dann die Teile günstiger sein könnten?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2011)

Günstiger wird es i.d.R. immer. Wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, schlag zu. Falls Du warten kannst, würde ich bis Anfang oder Mitte Januar warten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2011)

Kartons für einen möglichen Verkauf bekommt man immer mal, ausser du bist Schachtelfetischist.
Puh wer die Frage beantwortet kenn auch die nächsten Lottozahlen, genau sagen kann keiner was. Wenn du ihn brauchst kauf ihn


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich glaube der Preis wird nicht so doll runter gehen. Denke mal so maximal 30€.
Daher werde ich ihn mir jetzt kaufen. So viel Verlust mache ich ja nicht...

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Frage:
Welche Interne Festplatte kennt ihr für maximal 85€? Die Ich mir raus gesucht habe kostet nun 106€...

MfG
Tom
[Mal schauen ob wir was in dieser schweren Zeit finden]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s, Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s oder ev die Hitachi Deskstar 5K1000 500GB, SATA II. Viel mehr bekommt man in dem Rahmen quasi kaum


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s, Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s oder ev die Hitachi Deskstar 5K1000 500GB, SATA II. Viel mehr bekommt man in dem Rahmen quasi kaum


 
Sind den alle drei gleich gut?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Eher so in der Reihenfolge


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich muss weniger ausgeben. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es das ich nicht weit über 600€ komme.
Ich habe nicht genug...
An welchen Teilen kann ich Geld sparen?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Poste mal eben die aktuelle Zusammenstellung, es ist mir zu Dunkel zum selber suchen. Kann man was von den Altlasten verwursten?


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist alles:
Ich weiß nicht ob ich meinen Laptop verkaufen soll. Damit ich noch Geld mehr habe. 
Muss mal überlegen. Oder ich stecke jetzt in den PC 600€ und rüste nach meinem Geburtstag im Mai auf...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Selber bauen, nur 4 GB RAM bei der Karte die HD 6850, eine noch günstigere und kleinere Festplatte? Da ist es schwer noch was heraus zu nehmen


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Selber bauen, nur 4 GB RAM bei der Karte die HD 6850, eine noch günstigere und kleinere Festplatte? Da ist es schwer noch was heraus zu nehmen


 
Mit Windows 32Bit kann ich eh nur 4GB Ram nutzen oder?
Festplatte noch kleiner ist schwer. Eigentlich hast Du recht, da kann ich nicht mehr raus holen 

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Jepp da reichen 4 GB ist aber eher nur Peanuts. Als Netzteil vielleicht das Cougar A 450, wären aber auch nur ca 15 Taler. Gibt es niemanden zum anzapfen?
Kannst es ja nochmal durchrechnen


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp da reichen 4 GB ist aber eher nur Peanuts. Als Netzteil vielleicht das Cougar A 450, wären aber auch nur ca 15 Taler. Gibt es niemanden zum anzapfen?
> Kannst es ja nochmal durchrechnen


 
Es ist so, Ich habe das Geld. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das alles ausgeben will  Nicht das ich nicht glücklich damit bin wenn ich es ausgegeben habe 

MfG
Tom


----------



## Lyph (22. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Mit Windows 32Bit kann ich eh nur 4GB Ram nutzen oder?



Du kannst mit einem 32-Bit Windows 7 Key auch eine 64-Bit Version aktivieren. Einfach bei Microsoft die passende Windows 7 64-Bit herunterladen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest ja noch schnell ein paar Stunden in der Innenstadt singen gehen?Das Geld muss raus, es könnte schlecht werden wenn das MHD überschritten wird. Es ist die Frage wo man den Rotstift ansetzt ohne das zuviel Leistung flöten geht die man teuer wieder nachkaufen müßte. Du mußt es entscheiden


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du könntest ja noch schnell ein paar Stunden in der Innenstadt singen gehen?Das Geld muss raus, es könnte schlecht werden wenn das MHD überschritten wird. Es ist die Frage wo man den Rotstift ansetzt ohne das zuviel Leistung flöten geht die man teuer wieder nachkaufen müßte. Du mußt es entscheiden


 
Ja, das stimmt schon alles. Oder ich muss warten bis die Teile günstiger sind...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Oder du machst den Schritt und verkaufst den Klapprechner?  Mit einer HD 6850 könnte man ja noch leben wie auch das Netzteil zb von Cougar und auch 4 GB RAM könnte man verschmerzen


----------



## TomT96 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Oder du machst den Schritt und verkaufst den Klapprechner?  Mit einer HD 6850 könnte man ja noch leben wie auch das Netzteil zb von Cougar und auch 4 GB RAM könnte man verschmerzen


 
Ich mache es einfach so:
Ich kaufe den Rechner für ca. 700€. Und dann schaue ich wie viel der Laptop noch im Gebrauch ist. Wenn ich ihn kaum nutze hau ich den raus und leg das Geld wieder auf Seite zum sparen. Ich denke halt einfach wenn ich mir jetzt den Rechner für 700€ kaufe muss ich nicht so schnell was nachrüsten. Oder?

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage... 
Ich habe auf meinem HP-Laptop eine Windows 7 64 Bit RECOVERY. Kann ich diese auf meine externe Festplatte kopieren, auf meinem neuen PC Windows 7 32 Bit drauf spielen dann die RECOVERY drauf machen und sie Installieren? 
Damit ich dann Windows 7 64Bit habe.?
Wenn es geht, ist dann auch Windows 7 32 Bit weg?

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Diese Recovery Version ist an den Laptop gebunden, nur mit seiner Hardware funktioniert sie, nur dafür hast du eine Lizenz.
Außerdem kannst du eine Version nicht für zwei Rechner benutzen.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt aber auch darauf an , was diese Partition überhaupt beinhaltet und wer sie erstellt hat.

Wenn ein Programm diese benutz , dann würde es keinen sinn machen.

Liegen dort nur Treiber Ordner kann man sie Kopieren. Die Frage ist aber nur brauchst du die ....

Bei einem Medion fertig PC von A**I hab ich so eine Partition auch mal gesehen , diese hatten lediglich die letztere Funktion...

mfg Heretic


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Die eigentliche Frage ist halt, ob man daraus einen DVD erstellen kann, von der man booten kann.
Immer geht das nicht und die Festplatte jetzt umbauen und und dann booten, wird in der Regel scheitern, weil eben die Hardware nicht zur Recovery Version passt. Normaler Weise endet das mit einem Blue Screen.


----------



## TomT96 (24. Dezember 2011)

Frage:
Welche gute Kabel Tastatur kennt ihr? 
Sollte gut zum zocken sein und nicht mehr als 30€ kosten.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2011)

Diese könntest Du Dir mal anschauen: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TomT96 (24. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Diese könntest Du Dir mal anschauen: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Die ist vom Geld her leider nicht drin 

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

Nimm eine einfache Standardtastatur von Logidreck oder du schaust dir mal die Microsoft SideWinder X4 an. Was deine Recovery Geschichte angeht könntest du dir ja einen passenden Datenträger kopieren lassen mit Win 7 64, der Seriennummer ist es egal ob 32 oder 64 Bit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

Leuchtet die Orange oder in Rot?

Du kannst dir auch Windows Sieben aus dem Internet runterladen und mit deinem Key aktivieren.

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (24. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leuchtet die Orange oder in Rot?
> 
> Du kannst dir auch Windows Sieben aus dem Internet runterladen und mit deinem Key aktivieren.
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


 
Wirklich?
Aber wie soll ich das machen das ich davon Booten kann? Auf eine DVD brennen oder was?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Die ist vom Geld her leider nicht drin



Lass Dir vom Christkind 2,20 € bringen, dann ist die X4 drin. 

Du kannst die runtergeladene Version auch mit einem USB-Stick installieren, falls Du keine DVD zur Hand hast: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Aber wie soll ich das machen das ich davon Booten kann? Auf eine DVD brennen oder was?
> 
> MfG
> Tom


 
Ja, das ist eine ISO Datei, die musst du mit dem ImgBurn auf eine DVD brennen, dann ist sie automatisch auch bootfähig.
ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also Windows 7 64 Bit runterladen, auf ne CD brennen. Booten und den Key von Windows 7 32 Bit eingeben?
MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

Genau, nur eben auf DVD brennen, weil ja 3GB groß. 

Du bootest dann von der gebrannten DVD, installierst sie und gibts dann deinen 32bit Key ein, den du hast.
Alles zum Installieren findest du im How To, Link ist in meiner Signatur.


----------



## actionandi (24. Dezember 2011)

Oder eben auf USB Stick ziehen, habe ich gestern gemacht. Wichtig: Stick vorab bootfähig machen! Sonst geht gar nix, lach.
Funzt Prima!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2011)

actionandi schrieb:


> Oder eben auf USB Stick ziehen, habe ich gestern gemacht. Wichtig: Stick vorab bootfähig machen! Sonst geht gar nix, lach.


 
Braucht man nicht, das macht das Tool automatisch.
Einfach Tool starten, ISO Datei auswählen und auf "fertig machen" klicken, danach ist der Stick bereit.


----------



## TomT96 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ok noch mal was 
Bf3 müsste doch ohne Probleme drin sein, aber such auf hösten Einstellungen?
MfG
Tom


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Dezember 2011)

TomT96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok noch mal was
> Bf3 müsste doch ohne Probleme drin sein, aber such auf hösten Einstellungen?
> MfG
> Tom



vergiss es ^^ meine 5870 macht das auch nicht und die ist stärker und @1GHz übertaktet

also spielen geht aber nicht @max da solltest dann schon min. eine gtx 580 haben noch besser 2 chips der aktuellen gen.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

Hohe Einstellungen sind mit der HD6870 locker drin, selbst "ultra"-Settings ist kein Problem. Zur Not gibt es ja noch passende Konsolenbefehle, die die fps erhöhen ("RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1")


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hohe Einstellungen sind mit der HD6870 locker drin, selbst "ultra"-Settings ist kein Problem. Zur Not gibt es ja noch passende Konsolenbefehle, die die fps erhöhen ("RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1")



Also bei mir funken die  iwie nicht


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2011)

Komisch, bei mir schon. Hast Du es mal mit der "user.cfg" Datei erstellen versucht?


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hohe Einstellungen sind mit der HD6870 locker drin, selbst "ultra"-Settings ist kein Problem. Zur Not gibt es ja noch passende Konsolenbefehle, die die fps erhöhen ("RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1")


 
Bitte nen Screen, im MP glaub ich das kaum... wie gesagt meine HD5870 (welche von grund aus schneller sind) auf 1GhZ übertaktet schafft es auf high oder knapp ultra aber NIE und NIMMER max sprich mit AA und AF auf anschlag


----------



## TomT96 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also Ich habe keine DVD. Wollte es nun mit einem USB-Stick machen.
Wie mache Ich diesen Boot fähig. Und nach dem daraufspielen. Welche Treiber muss ich da Installieren und wo finde Ich die?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2011)

Du musst den USB Stick nicht bootfähig machen, das macht dieses Tool automatisch: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (27. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du musst den USB Stick nicht bootfähig machen, das macht dieses Tool automatisch: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


 
Also lade ich mir Windows 7 64 Bit und das Tool und dann spiele ich das mit dem Tool auf den Stick und kann von dem Booten?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Genau, nach Programmstart wählen Sie die ISO-Datei aus und geben an, ob Sie als  Installationsdatenträger einen USB-Datenträger oder eine DVD verwenden  möchten. Das Tool beginnt dann mit seiner Arbeit: Stick formatieren,  bootfähig machen und Daten kopieren. Ihr Computer kann anschließend vom  USB-Stick gebootet und Windows 7 wie gewohnt installiert werden^^.


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Shit!
Wollte gerade den PC bestellen. Ein Teil ist nicht da. Gibt es ein vergleichbares zu diesem "ASUS PCE-N10 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS PCE-N10 " ???

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Passt diese z.B. ? 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R

Also zu diesem Brett:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Karte kenne ich nicht, aber passen würde sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Karte kenne ich nicht, aber passen würde sie auf jeden Fall.


 Ist sie den schlecht? Also was denkst Du?
Ich habe ne 16K Leitung damit sollte das drin sein oder?

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Oder doch eher die?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter
Sie hat mehr Antennen und unterstürzt mehrere Encryption Algorithm.

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich nehme dann einfach die:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps PCI-Adapter
Müsste ja passen.

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Du oller Nehrfachposter
Die andere Karte dürfte wohl auch gereicht haben, aber die kann man natürlich nehmen


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du oller Nehrfachposter
> Die andere Karte dürfte wohl auch gereicht haben, aber die kann man natürlich nehmen


 
Ok. Höre auf damit 
Habe den PC nun bestellt...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich? 
Ok dann viel Spass mit dem Gelumpe


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem erstellen der Boot DVD kommt eine Fehlermeldung!??
Was tun?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Welche Datei hast Du denn ausgewählt?


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Welche Datei hast Du denn ausgewählt?


 
Die .iso die ich runter geladen habe. Lade sie noch mal neu runter. Mal schauen ob es dann geht 

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Iso-Datei auf dem Rechner, ich schau selbst mal. Moment. 

edit: Also bei mir funktioniert es.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Das kann natürlich sein das beim laden was fehlgeschlagen ist, notfalls mal eine andere Quelle wählen


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein das beim laden was fehlgeschlagen ist, notfalls mal eine andere Quelle wählen


 
Was meinst Du mit "andere Quelle" wählen?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Hier hab ich es runtergeladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier hab ich es runtergeladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online



Ich lade es auch da runter. Mit welchem Programm hast Du es auf einen USB Stick oder eine DVD gemacht?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem da: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt geht es. Muss mir nur noch nen USB Stick besorgen. 
Kennt ihr einen günstigen mit 4 oder 8 GB ? Oder doch DVD Rohlinge kaufen?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen.  Ich kauf immer irgendwelche günstigen USB-Sticks beim MM mit 8GB, Sandisk oder so heißen die.


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen.  Ich kauf immer irgendwelche günstigen USB-Sticks beim MM mit 8GB, Sandisk oder so heißen die.


 
Habe zwei raus gesucht. 
SanDisk Cruzer Blade 4GB USB-Stick USB 2.0 schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder
Verbatim Store 'n' Go PinStripe 4GB USB-Stick USB 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich denke mal der für 5€ wird es für den Zweck tun...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, dass 4GB ausreichen, aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Dezember 2011)

ali mit folgenden internet-shops habe ich persönlich die besten erfahrungen gemacht und kann sie problemlos weiterempfehlen:

-hardwareversand.de
-mindfactory.de
-alternate.de (wobei der immer etwas teurer als der rest ist)
-hoh.de (home of hardware)


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass 4GB ausreichen, aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht.


 
Aber die Datei hat doch nur 3 GB...
Oder ich kaufe einen mit 8 GB und bin auf der sicheren Seite.
Verbatim 8GB USB-Stick USB 2.0 stripe schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde schon 8GB nehmen, den kannst Du ja für alles mögliche dann benutzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Da würde sich zb Kingston, CN Memory usw anbieten. Ich persönlich ziehe da noch die DVD Version vor


----------



## TomT96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok!
Ein Stick ist bestellt...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich persönlich ziehe da noch die DVD Version vor



Wieso?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wieso?



Da ich oft installiere und auch gerne ein Datenträger vom Kunden gewünscht wird. Der Rest ist einfach gewohnheit


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2011)

Achso, ich fand die USB-Variante sehr easy und schnell.


----------



## TomT96 (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Ich wollte noch einmal Danke sagen. Ich habe nun eine Windows 7 64 BIT DVD wie ihr auch sehen könnt 
Außerdem sollte morgen oder am Montag der PC da sein und es ist alles geschafft.
Danke!

MfG
Tom


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann viel Spass damit


----------



## TomT96 (1. Januar 2012)

Wichtig!
Ich habe den PC und wollte gerade Windows 7 drauf spielen. Klappt soweit alles. Nur dann habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und die Installation abgebrochen.
Wollte nun noch einmal von vorne beginnen. Es kommt jedoch eine Fehlermeldung:
"BOOTMGR fehlt"
Wenn ich ihn dann neu Starte genau das gleiche.
Was soll ich machen. Brauch Hilfe.

MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2012)

Einfach die Partition, auf der du Windows installieren willst, noch mal formatieren.


----------



## Bruce112 (1. Januar 2012)

da mußt du den Dvd player ins Bootreihenfolge reintuhen im bios .

normalweise ist als 1 Bootreihenfolge  ist Dvd Player 2 Festplatte 

in windows Intallions anweisung mußt du den festplatte formatieren normalweise müßt er das automatisch machen wie ich mich errinern kann


----------



## TomT96 (3. Januar 2012)

Also, ich habe den PC jetzt seit zwei Tagen im Einsatz und alles ist klasse.
Alle Spiele die Ich spielen will laufen und Bf3 sogar in höster Einstellung.

Danke...

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2012)

Super, dass alles gut läuft, und Du zufrieden bist.  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

TomT96 schrieb:


> (...)


 Freut mich! 

@Alle, die unseren YT-Nachrichtenverkehr nicht gelesen haben:
Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er sich nicht einen von der Stange nehmen soll 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TomT96 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
nun habe Ich den PC schon ein paar Tage im Gebrauch und nicht alles klappt so wie Ich das will. 
Nach jedem Start eigentlich kommt eine Meldung das es Probleme mit dem AMD Treiber gäb. Dort drin steht auch das das Problem behoben wurde. 
Außerdem habe Ich Probleme mit Java. Java stürzt regelmäßig ab und dies hat in zwei Fällen dazu geführt, das der Pc ausging.
Wenn er dann aus gegangen ist und Ich möchte ihn wieder an machen kommt etwas von wegen Boot Device nicht gefunden oder so. Ich starte ihn noch einmal und es geht doch. 
Aber für mein Geld was Ich ausgegeben habe, möchte Ich schon was mehr.
Ich habe mir überlegt das System noch einmal neu aufzusetzen.
Könntet ihr mir Tipps geben was Ich dieses mal anders machen könnte damit solche Fehler nicht mehr auftreten? Z.B. genaue Links zu Java Posten für Windows 7 64Bit.

MfG und Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Tom


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2012)

Hast Du die aktuellsten Treiber von der jeweiligen Herstellerhomepage genommen?

Für Java und den ganzen C++ Runtime Kram benutze ich immer dieses Paket hier: All in One Runtimes (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (7. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du die aktuellsten Treiber von der jeweiligen Herstellerhomepage genommen?
> 
> Für Java und den ganzen C++ Runtime Kram benutze ich immer dieses Paket hier: All in One Runtimes (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online



Ok!
Wollte das morgen in Angriff nehmen. 
Für was genau brauche Ich einen Treiber?
Grafikkarte und WLAN Karte ist klar. Bzw. für die habe Ich welche Installiert. Jedoch auch von CD. Aber die wurden wenn Ich das recht gesehen habe auf den neusten Stand gebracht.
MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2012)

Du könntest noch aktuelle Chipsatztreiber installieren: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase

Und dann würde ich im Gerätemanager schauen, ob noch weitere Treiber benötigt werden.


----------



## TomT96 (8. Januar 2012)

Ok. 
Ich wollte nun anfangen mit dem neu Aufsetzen. Haltet ihr es für Sinnvoll C nur ca 20 GB Groß zu machen? Und dann eine andere Platte für die Programme und Bilder/Video/Musik und so.?
Und kann ich die Musik/Bilder/Video Verknüpfungen ändern? Also die von Windows aus da sind? So das er dann die Sachen auch auf die Platte legt. Und Ich mache auf jeden Fall eine Spiele Partition mit 120GB.
MfG
Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du die aktuellsten Treiber von der jeweiligen Herstellerhomepage genommen?
> 
> Für Java und den ganzen C++ Runtime Kram benutze ich immer dieses Paket hier: All in One Runtimes (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


 
Da ist aber dotnet Framework 4.0 nicht dabei, das ist ärgerlich. 

20Gb ist zu wenig, für das OS solltest du mindestens 40GB einplanen, mehr ist besser.


----------



## TomT96 (8. Januar 2012)

Ok. Das System ist nun neu Aufgesetzt. Jetzt möchte Ich mit den Treibern nichts mehr falsch machen. 
Also Ich muss folgende Treiber Installieren:
-Grafikkarte
-WLAN Karte
-Prozessor

Und kann ich bitte einen Link haben zu dem Java Kram. Also es wurde ja was gepostet aber daraus werde ich nicht schlau 

MfG
Tom


----------



## TomT96 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Treiber zu meiner Grafikkarte nicht. 
Ich habe die Sapphire HD6870 1G GSSR5 PCI-E Karte.
Kann mir jemand nen Link schicken oder soll Ich die Treiber von der CD Installieren?

MfG
Tom


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Grafiktreiber: ATI Catalyst

Java:  Java Runtime Environment (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## TomT96 (8. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal.
Wer Lust hat kann ja mal bitte auf den neusten Beitrag von mir gehen. Ich habe nämlich ein total großes Problem mit der Grafikkarte. 

MfG
Tom


----------

